# rockwell 11x24 restoration thread



## richl (Aug 2, 2013)

Brought home the ole girl yesterday, hauled her into the garage this morning Ethan hauled her outside for a cleaning.

SN 118-5675 on the.gear cover is the only other clue.to what she.is, lubrication chart
Rockwell 11" lathe.
I have.some pics.but no way.to get.them up right now.
I started to.clean the gunk off.the cabinet.  Elbow.grease, Scotch pads and kerosene. She is dirty, has some nicks and gauges, looks like she has had a difficult life... me and her both . Hopefully I can bring her.back.to life.


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 2, 2013)

Pictures.  We need pictures!!!


----------



## richl (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the response! Here are some pictures of her she is in the process of being all cleaned up. Im looking for a couple of missing pars and some gears that are missing teeth.


----------



## richl (Aug 3, 2013)

Motor appears to be original. 1HP single phase 110-220v selectable. 14/7 amp 1725 rpm. There is an external switch box for On/Off and reverse. She is also variable.speed thru the controls on the cabinet. I have a ton on cleanup to.do on her... but I gotta get the shop organized first... I went from having plenty of room to no room 

Rich


----------



## stevecmo (Aug 3, 2013)

She definitely looks like a keeper!  Congrats!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2013)

Very cool, I'll be watching for your progress and updates. I love to see others projects take shape as much as my own, keep the pics coming.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 25, 2013)

I am in the process of buying an 11x36, it is complete with the cabinet.  One of the previous owners converted it to 110, I am going to put it back to 220.  Mine does not have hardened ways and I would like to find a new bed but I will work what I have for now.  I will post pictures of mine when I get it to the shop.  Tim


----------



## richl (Aug 26, 2013)

Astjp2, sound cool!  I do not know how often they pop up,  but I had seen a bed on eBay in the last few weeks.

I am in the process of collecting parts for mine,  in the mean time a am getting together my south bend verticle mill model 4218. They are fun to restore 


Thanks for the comments everyone!

Rich


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 28, 2013)

I got her home, came with most of the attachments.  I have a collet closer but I am confused on what I need to make it work besides the collets.  I went to the Yahoo groups and found the sales literature but there seems to be some more parts that I need, like a thrust bearing and some type of taper adapter for the 5C collets to fit in the spindle.  I would like a lever closer, maybe someday.  I will start a new thread when I get going as a project.  Tim


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 28, 2013)

Great to see pics Rich!  Let's talk this week-

Now that I see it,mi wonder if some once sold off a taper attachment, and included the crosslide/compound.  That would make sense of the missing parts from an otherwise healthy lathe, and those empty bolt holes of the back of the saddle there ( although I have them too) 

I have to look for a mill thread here for you too right?  


Bernie


----------



## richl (Aug 29, 2013)

Astjp2... yea to make the collet work you need a drawbar. I have mine I can take a pic or 2 for you to see it in place.

Bernie  there is a interesting thread in the south bend forums. I just made a rather crude tramming gauge for it today. I am in the process of determining what collet systems to use and Jacob chucks... I got a good education at cooks last weekend with Charlie about #30nmbt adapters and mods to work with my mill.


----------



## astjp2 (Aug 29, 2013)

I know of a guy who has a taper attachment for sale, I found it on craigslist, http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/3994951614.html if someone buys it, post on here so others will know not to call...


----------



## richl (Aug 29, 2013)

I left a message, we'll see if he calls back...
Thanks Tim, I appreciate you pointing these out 


Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Aug 29, 2013)

Holy crap that would be good if you could get him wow


----------



## richl (Aug 29, 2013)

That Guy knows his stuff! About machining and Rockwell lathes! I 'LLC be visiting him soon 

Rich


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 1, 2013)

richl said:


> That Guy knows his stuff! About machining and Rockwell lathes! I 'LLC be visiting him soon
> 
> Rich



Take pictures and fill us in on what you learn.  He was real friendly on the phone.  Tim


----------



## richl (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey Tim
I was hoping to get the electric all in order and working this past weekend but yahoo groups switched software and for me the Rockwell lathe group is not working. I am having trouble with the location of 24volt single phase magnetic starter motor control system. On your system where is it located? I cannot. Find an enteral box between the motor and the external on off reverse switches by the user. Any help would be appreciated.

Rich


----------



## richl (Sep 3, 2013)

Yea! More info learned today... my lathe is a model 25-135: which means 4 ft. bed L-00 tapered key spindle nose
that is a 11" x 24" lathe, it has a single phase motor that can run either 110V or 220V, the L-00 tapered spindle was an option for this lathe, you could also purchase it with the older screw on spindle which were standard on the older lathes.
As mentioned in a previous post (in another thread) the SN places the lathe at 1956 vintage (making her just 2 years older than me  )

According to the manual, I may need to identify the magnetic starter motor control, unless in the single phase it is on the motor, I see pics of some 3 phase units being external to the motor though. I might have to ask that one in the yahoo rockwell group.

Thanks for watching!

Rich


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 4, 2013)

richl said:


> Hey Tim
> I was hoping to get the electric all in order and working this past weekend but yahoo groups switched software and for me the Rockwell lathe group is not working. I am having trouble with the location of 24volt single phase magnetic starter motor control system. On your system where is it located? I cannot. Find an enteral box between the motor and the external on off reverse switches by the user. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Rich


Sorry, I have been in Alaska for the last week with limited internet access, I will check for you this weekend if I get time.  Tim


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 12, 2013)

My machine is 110 so it does not have relays.  Are you thinking of getting you bed ways reground?  I am considering it for mine...Tim


----------



## richl (Sep 12, 2013)

astjp2 said:


> My machine is 110 so it does not have relays.  Are you thinking of getting you bed ways reground?  I am considering it for mine...Tim


Thanks Tim.
That is the same info I recievrd from the Rockwell group. The docs can lead you to believe otherwise.
I really want to fully restore this machine to new or better than new condition... but one step at a time. First I need to find some time to get the motor wo
rking. From that point I will have a good idea of what this machine will cost me to get it 110%

I saw your thread on tools to scrap your ways, very interesting info. I'll be watching yourprogress with this.

Thanks again for the update.

Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Sep 12, 2013)

There is a machine tool refinishing place 10 minutes from me- I must try to remember to go in and ask what they charge for something like that.  

I think it is called New Jersey Machine Tool.

Bernie


----------



## astjp2 (Sep 12, 2013)

We have a place in Salt Lake City called universal grinding, I am a fan of surface grinding first then scraping to final finish.  I may have to contact them and ask.  I am also trying to come up with a metric gear set, I want to have gears made but I need to know more about them than just the tooth count. I am also hoping someone can trace the bracket that holds the gears, I can get new ones made on a water jet and then make the parts for the bushings.  Tim


----------

